# Implantation dip at 9dpo, when should I test, when did you get BFP?



## realmom

We have been trying off and on for two years, he's on road, last month struck timing gold, did the danced day before ovulation (02/20) and next day he was gone and I ovulated on the 21st. My temperature had been rising then at 9dpo got a dip, temp went way up next morning today, so nervous, my cycle is 25 days exactly, myLH is 16 days, AF is due this Saturday March 9, my boobs are sore, cramping day of dip and day before, only mild cramping since then, So desperately want this BFP, don't want to see another BFN. How soon after dip did anyone get BFP?


----------



## Shanea

On 3/2 I was supposed too receive my monthly and it never came than on the 3rd wen I went too the bathroom I noticed I was bleeding but only wen I wiped it wasn't like my normal period blood it was much lighter it was pink && red mixed together today 3/4 i was bleeding very lightly enough for a third of a pany liner && nw its gone can someone please help I have been having unprotected sex with my sons father and my period is regular I made a appointment for the 12th but I wuld like to know if this has happened too anyone else?


----------



## brookettc3

When I got pregnant with my son I had a dip at 5dpo and a positive test at 8dpo but I have heard of positive tests 2 days after :) good luck!


----------



## DrGomps

I would wait 2 days after your dip! Fx'ed and :dust: I got my bfp with my DD at 9 DPO, but no dip to speak of. :shrug:


----------



## BellaD

I believe that implantation took place for me on Saturday when I was 10dpo. I got bfn's on Sunday and yesterday but this morning I got a faint line on frer within the 3 minutes. I am 13dpo today....


----------



## realmom

brookettc3 said:


> When I got pregnant with my son I had a dip at 5dpo and a positive test at 8dpo but I have heard of positive tests 2 days after :) good luck!

Thanks, I am going to try and wait, my AF is due Saturday, I have no symptoms not even PMS symptoms, today I feel on a really good mood, since last Friday till this morning I was crying at any and everything, I couldn't control it. Keeping hopes up. Contests to you.


----------



## realmom

BellaD said:


> I believe that implantation took place for me on Saturday when I was 10dpo. I got bfn's on Sunday and yesterday but this morning I got a faint line on frer within the 3 minutes. I am 13dpo today....

It seems like two days when the BPF are showing up, today would be two days for me, I feel great no symptoms, but I am enjoying the bliss of plainly being pregnant I am afraid too see a BFN, so I am going to try and wait until AF prayerfully misses her visit. Thanks


----------



## realmom

DrGomps said:


> I would wait 2 days after your dip! Fx'ed and :dust: I got my bfp with my DD at 9 DPO, but no dip to speak of. :shrug:

I am going too wait til at least Sunday, AF due Saturday. Staying hopeful.


----------



## realmom

DrGomps said:


> I would wait 2 days after your dip! Fx'ed and :dust: I got my bfp with my DD at 9 DPO, but no dip to speak of. :shrug:

I am going too wait til at least Sunday, AF due Saturday. Staying hopeful.


----------



## BellaD

Thanks.
I think 2 days at least as a lot of websites say 3-4 days is more realistic. Keeping fingers crossed for you. I didn't habe pms symptoms apart from sore bbs at the sides. No bloating/water retention. I am on slimming world diet and when I lost 2lbs last night when im due on tomorrow I knew someone was up as usually I am 2lbs heavier prior to af!

Good luck.


----------



## realmom

BellaD said:


> Thanks.
> I think 2 days at least as a lot of websites say 3-4 days is more realistic. Keeping fingers crossed for you. I didn't habe pms symptoms apart from sore bbs at the sides. No bloating/water retention. I am on slimming world diet and when I lost 2lbs last night when im due on tomorrow I knew someone was up as usually I am 2lbs heavier prior to af!
> 
> Good luck.

Today muy boobs are a little heavier and tender, I have been having back pain since the weekend, comes and goes, and tonight I feel a bit of nausea, but it could all be pms. Usually I get this terrible headache with PMS, but no headache, I used two of my opk, because I heard it could pick up hcg, on the 2nd, SAturday I had a very faint line which could be lh, but today I used another one and it was much darker, but I know it isn't a hpt but I had to pee on something, and this way if it didn't show I could remain positive.


----------



## realmom

I am 12 dpo today,


----------



## realmom

Woke early, my chart is a triphasic anad it saids occurs more in pregnancy than non, but is not a true sign of pregnancy. Having cramping this morning like my period is coming, it is due on Saturday, Keeping my prayers flowing.


----------



## EB1016

I am in the same boat as you guys!!! Today would be about 10-11dpo for me (used OPK and got + on Feb 23rd but unsure of exact O date). Temps are usually anywhere from 98.1-98.4 but yeserday dropped to 97.5 and today back up to 98.1. Took a test this am and it came up BFN but I am hoping I am still in the running!! AF due Saturday the 9th. I have been having some dull aching/cramping since about 5dpo but nothing overpowering. Felt a few more cramps yesterday that packed a punch (grabbed my tummy and sort of hunched over). Hoping it was a good sign and not AF cramps. Its hard to tell for me because I rarely cramp around AF time. FX'd for everyone!

:dust:


----------



## Kerry1982

Hello, my BFP was on the 11th dpo. (not 100%)
I had really sore breasts, and felt sick, but all normal af symptoms for me, I just tested because I had a "feeling". (mother of 2 boys already) The only other thing was I was really hot and I usually freeze. 
Everything else was Af or my normal cycle. 
I hadnt done a any ov test apart from CM, as id been away that week. no temping either.
Fingers crossed, best of luck.


----------



## SeeingDouble

Triphasic is a good sign!! I'd def test if it were me!! FXed for you!!


----------

